# Long term villa rental - West Algarve



## Zaris (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, I am moving out to west Algarve next week and am looking for a 3 bed villa to rent 6-12 months.

Ideally fully furnished in Luz, Burgau, Barao Sao Joao area.

Anyone know anyone with above?


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Good luck. You are going at the most difficult time to find a LT rental as most of the houses available will be looking for the much more profitable summer rents. It would be much easier in Sept and much more affordable.


----------



## Proteus7 (Jul 2, 2012)

From Canada Portuguese speaking.
I was thinking of short term rental in the algarve region. 3 months to 6 months as a tryout to see if I can get used to living there.
Either a small t2 house with garden in a small town. or an apartment close to a beach.

Any ideas on how to get started. If I like it there I might eventually buy a property.


----------

